
Ask HN: Template for legal agreement for a mobile application - togusa2017
I am working on a mobile application and wish to use a template file for &#x27;terms of condition&#x27;, &#x27;privacy policy&#x27; and license. Do any have any suggestion
======
nwrk
Try this one -
[https://www.pandadoc.com/templates/](https://www.pandadoc.com/templates/)

~~~
togusa2017
Those are some massive long templates . I was looking for a something simple
like these [https://volafile.org/privacy](https://volafile.org/privacy)

